# Blood Tracking Dog



## hugo27bell75ty (Oct 10, 2011)

If you shoot a deer and can't find it give me a call. I have Trained dog bred for this. Stay out of the blood so you don't make fake tracks from the blood on the bottom of your shoe, which makes it harder on the dog and sometimes impossible to distinguish which line is which when you and all your buddies make this blood track. FOr your best chances of finding your deer give me a call. 513-526-3806 I track in south west Ohio and my name is Dave. Tracking fee is on my site
http://trackingwoundeddeer.blogspot.com/


----------



## hugo27bell75ty (Oct 10, 2011)

http://trackingwoundeddeer.blogspot.com/
My dog has found deer over 27 hours and probably can up to two days, but the sooner you call the better. Thanks Dave


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hi dave,

know anyone in Central Ohio that does this? In need of someone tomorrow morning!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahh...glad you found the post. Post up pics if you recover him!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I live in NE ohio , man could I have used you on Oct . 14th. Shot a buck right before dark and had some rain move in and lost my blood trail and after extensive efforts of looking for him I never found him. Checked out your site , it is very impressive !


----------



## hugo27bell75ty (Oct 10, 2011)

sorry I didn't see your reply. I have a list of trackers on my site and their county their from in Ohio. I can hook anyone up with Michigan contacts also if they go there. If anyone needs a tracker go to united blood trackers and click on find a tracker. Click on your state and a list of trackers will pop up.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Dave I talked to you on the phone the other day about tracking dogs. Looking forward to getting in touch with you later in the year and maybe going on some tracks with you. Appreciate the time and info you gave me. Very pumped about getting my dog and running some lines this season. Thanks. Shaun. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Site is very impressive too bad your 250 miles away from me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hugo27bell75ty (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah Shaun, your getting the real deal brother and you will be hooked on tracking once you get started. Call me anytime you have questions and I will be glad to help. That goes for anyone, I love talking dogs and hunting.


----------

